# Use wireless keyboard during boot



## alexyu

In the error recovery screen (before the vista boot) i cant use my wirless keyboard to select safe mode or whatever option i need (because the drivers arent loaded yet, is soppose). Is there any way i can select the option i want in the error recovery screen or even boot from a cd without having to plug in  my old dusty wired keyboard???


----------



## jdbennet

Now, tell me, is this a problem with your machine and all usb keyboards, or just wireless ones?


----------



## alexyu

jdbennet said:


> Now, tell me, is this a problem with your machine and all usb keyboards, or just wireless ones?


Just wireless


----------



## jdbennet

bluetooth?

or just a wireless keyboard, with a usb reciever


----------



## alexyu

jdbennet said:


> bluetooth?
> 
> or just a wireless keyboard, with a usb reciever


Not sure, but i dont think its bluetooth. It's a myria my 119-rf wireless kit.


----------



## jdbennet

there is a solution, but you will need a ps/2 keyboard lol.

go and enable "legacy usb" in the BIOS.


----------



## alexyu

jdbennet said:


> there is a solution, but you will need a ps/2 keyboard lol.
> 
> go and enable "legacy usb" in the BIOS.


OK, I'll try doing that.
Hope it's the last time i use that dusty keyboard.


----------



## alexyu

No "legacy usb", but i found Enable usb keyboard and enable usb mouse options and it works now.
Thanks anyway.


----------

